# Monster Trio Vs Law, Vergo, and Smoker.



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Aug 14, 2013)

Location: Punk Hazord
Distance: 50 Meters
Knowledge: Law's team knows each others ability's and fighting strategies. Luffys team has manga knowledge(Know Smoker has sea-stone, Law is hax ect.)
State of Mind: IC

I am personally leaning towards Law's team as his ability's make him a great team-mate, allowing his other team mates to get easier hits on his opponents via changing the environment and teleporting them if he sees they are in trouble. Also Law's AOE is decent sized and can use it more freely, since he can cut through his team-mates if need be and just put them back together in the case of smoker he can do it himself.


----------



## trance (Aug 14, 2013)

So, M3 have no intel at all?


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Aug 14, 2013)

Trance said:


> So, M3 have no intel at all?



They have manga knowledge i should put that lol.


----------



## Haruhifan21 (Aug 14, 2013)

Law high-diffs Luffy
Vergo mid-diffs Sanji
Zoro mid-diffs Smoker
But Law and Vergo win against Zoro.
Law, Vergo, and Smoker win.

OR

Luffy mid-diffs Vergo
Zoro high-diffs Law
Sanji high-diffs Smoker
M3 win.


----------



## Dr. White (Aug 14, 2013)

Uhm I would favor Law's team more often than not. Law can handle Luffy's crazy ass, Smoker is a good opponent vs Zoro: neither have a glaring edge, and finally Vergo was portrayed to be >= Sanji. Even if you switch up opponents: Law's team can handle themselves, and portrayal wise have more power.

High- Extreme Diff for any winner though: this fight would be epic.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Aug 14, 2013)

Vergo Mid diff Sanji 

Luffy Mid diff Vergo 

Zoro Mid diff Smoker 

Sounds legit Rain


----------



## Naisutime (Aug 14, 2013)

Law switches souls/personalities and GG?


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Aug 14, 2013)

Luffy beats Law
Sanji beats Smoker
Zoro beats Vergo


----------



## Zorofangirl24 (Aug 15, 2013)

Zoro takes Vergo And Smoker, Luffy beats Law.


----------



## trance (Aug 15, 2013)

Law beats Luffy high-extreme difficulty.
Zoro beats Vergo extreme difficulty.
Smoker beats Sanji extreme difficulty.

Law and Smoker finish off Zoro low difficulty.

Team Law wins.


----------



## B Rabbit (Aug 15, 2013)

Law team wins more times then not. His powers are a huge advantage for team battles.


----------



## Sayonara (Aug 15, 2013)

Its hard envisioning a full out team battle but even than I'd give benefit of doubt to the M3 who have fought together countless times and have absolute trust in each others abilities. 

In individual battles Luffy takes Law , Zoro takes Vergo, Sanji holds his own against Smoker.


----------



## Shinthia (Aug 15, 2013)

rainyrabbit said:


> *Law high-diffs Luffy*
> Vergo mid-diffs Sanji
> Zoro mid-diffs Smoker
> But Law and Vergo win against Zoro.
> ...


----------



## warismydestiny (Aug 15, 2013)

I think Laws team would win imo individually luffy could beat anyone on Laws team but together they would win because I think all three of them are somewere inbetween Luffy and Zoro all six guys are really close tho and this would be an epic fight


----------



## Haruhifan21 (Aug 15, 2013)

Lol I thought Zoro would be a better match than Luffy against Law because Zoro can directly clash against Law's slashes with his sword, while Luffy's only defensive maneuvers he can do against them are evasion.

I think it's harder for Luffy to continuously evade Law's slashes than for Zoro to just directly counter them with his sword or with his own slashes.


----------



## Orca (Aug 15, 2013)

Team smoker wins. High diff.

Or

With oda armour and far fetched thinking, M3 win with Ext High Diff


----------



## Goomoonryong (Aug 15, 2013)

Luffy beats law high diff 

Zoro beats Vergo high diff

Sanji beats Smoker high diff


----------



## jNdee~ (Aug 15, 2013)

Sanji will lose any match-up he goes. I'd give the advantage to team 2


----------



## TrolonoaZoro (Aug 15, 2013)

Zoro beats Law.
Luffy beats Vergo.
Smoker beats Sanji but gets ganged up by Zoro and Luffy.


----------



## Whimsy (Aug 15, 2013)

People thinking Zoro beats Law


----------



## Etherborn (Aug 15, 2013)

Is personality switch restricted? Because that would make things easier for Law's team if it's not. If it's restricted, it's either way high difficulty. I honestly can't decide since it seems pretty even to me.


----------



## Mihawk (Aug 15, 2013)

Law VS Luffy-Law extreme difficulty

Zoro VS Vergo-Zoro high difficulty

Smoker VS Sanji-Smoker extreme difficulty


----------



## Federer (Aug 15, 2013)

Naisutime said:


> Law switches souls/personalities and GG?



Pretty much. 

Law starts with that and M3 will have extreme trouble to give them a real fight, fighting in another body.


----------



## Sayonara (Aug 15, 2013)

Federer said:


> Pretty much.
> 
> Law starts with that and M3 will have extreme trouble to give them a real fight, fighting in another body.



Full manga knowledge and bloodlusted how pathetic do some of you guys think the M3 trio are?

I know there's strong support for Law>Luffy, and at this point with feats alone its not an unjustified opinion. But some of you need realise Luffy and the SHs in general have not been allowed to really go full throttle. Oda has yet to really place real emphasis on 2years they took solely to get stronger and on other hand we got Law whose practically shown us everything hes got . By the end of this arc I think Odas really going to show us again why the SHs are the ones to watch out for , I don't even think Law/Dofla or anybody for that matter truly have a grasp of how strong they've become.


----------



## Goomoonryong (Aug 15, 2013)

^ I agree, I think the M3 threads should wait until we have actually seen them in fights that have made them go all out.


----------



## Extravlad (Aug 15, 2013)

TrolonoaZoro said:


> Zoro beats Law.
> Luffy beats Vergo.
> Smoker beats Sanji but gets ganged up by Zoro and Luffy.


This.

Luffy = Zoro > Law > Vergo >= Smoker > Sanji


----------



## Sanji (Aug 16, 2013)

Laws team has the advantage with his DF and all. The M3 are bound to have great teamwork, but they also have (who I think to be) two of the weaker members in the match.


----------



## Shanks (Aug 16, 2013)

Zoro vs Vergo - Zoro slice and dice
Sanji vs Smoker - Smoker's head gets kick off his neck
Luffy vs Law - Luffy always win in extreme diff.

M3 wins.


----------



## Canute87 (Aug 16, 2013)

Federer said:


> Pretty much.
> 
> Law starts with that and M3 will have extreme trouble to give them a real fight, fighting in another body.



That really all depends on who's in who's body though.   Luffy's body is the only real issue which is still equivalent to putting certain characters against each other. All in all  M3  will have a harder time against LSV.

Only luffy is sure to beat his opponents but he's going to take considerably time to do so while on the other end you have one potential one shot opponent.


----------



## Halcyon (Aug 16, 2013)

CaveLemon said:


> Laws team has the advantage with his DF and all. The M3 are bound to have great teamwork, but they also have (who I think to be) two of the weaker members in the match.


Strength ranking of this match (as perceived by the OPBD)

Law
Luffy
Zoro
Vergo
Smoker
Sanji


----------



## Shinthia (Aug 16, 2013)

my Strength ranking of this match

Law~Luffy
Vergo
Smoker~Zoro
Sanji


----------



## Ghost (Aug 16, 2013)

Serious Luffy blitzes and removes Law's face.


----------



## Dark (Aug 16, 2013)

Luffy vs Law - could go either way, extreme difficultly. 
Zoro vs Vergo - Zoro high difficultly. 
Sanji vs Smoker - Smoker extreme difficultly. 
____________

Luffy vs Vergo - Luffy mid (maybe high) difficultly. 
Luffy vs Smoker - Luffy mid difficultly. 
____________
Zoro vs Smoker - Zoro high difficultly 
Zoro vs Law - Law high difficultly. 

____________
Sanji vs Vergo - Vergo high difficultly. 
Sanji vs Law - Law mid-high difficultly. 

Could be wrong but I think this is what would likely happen, taking into account Punk Hazard feats.


----------



## Firo (Aug 16, 2013)

Law's abilities can help his teammates out as well as himself. As for a one on one with Luffy , I think Law is stronger atm although it can go either way. Zoro maybe able to push Vergo to Mid- High diff , but he isnt winning. The same thing for Sanji with Smoker. If Law hasnt finished off Luffy yet then they its the numbers game.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 16, 2013)

I love how ITT Law rotflstomps Luffy every time. 

I'll give it to Team Law with extreme-difficulty because the M3 are in no way easy pickings. 

Pretty sure Luffy vs. Law and Zoro vs. Vergo can stalemate each other. So it all goes down to Smoker vs. Sanji; which I believe will go to Smoker because he can counter Sky Walk with his own crazy good mobility and Fire won't do shit to smoke anyways. Their haki are pretty close IIRC, if not Smoker having the slight advantage. Honestly only Smoker survives.

Any other scenario Law's team win a little bit easier since Vergo can beat Sanji and Law can beat Zoro.


----------



## Dellinger (Aug 17, 2013)

Luffy beats Law

Zoro beats Vergo

Sanji probably loses to Smoker


----------



## Zihawk (Aug 17, 2013)

Luffy isn't losing to Law, especially not in a battle of Haki. His is strong enough to stop any fuckery Law's fruit could have on him, and I believe strong Haki can also stop the personality switch shenanigans. In order for M3 to win Luffy MUST fight Law cause he's the best equipped to deal with him. He's gonna stay on his ass with G2 constantly, and jet gatlings or an elephant Gatling will be serious trouble for Law. He won't have time to mess with the environment cause Luffy will be focused on pushing his shit in. I'm going with Luffy high diff on this one. Law is powerful, but if you take away the hax of his fruit, and put him against someone physically superior, he's bound to lose. Luffy has both of those qualities in his mastery of Haki and G2/G3/CoA hardening. He still needs to be careful though, cause if Law hits him with a mountain range slash like the one he used against Vergo, he's gonna be hurting.

Because the characters have manga knowledge, I don't see Sanji being too keen on taking Vergo back on, which leaves him to Zoro. I think Zoro takes him high diff because out of the M3, his attacks are the most lethal. He was also the only member of the M3 to defeat a pacifista without using a special technique like Asura or even a named attack. He's pretty damn good at CoA as well, as he has shown the ability to use it as a barrier to completely immobilize Hyouzou. The only other characters Oda has shown using a CoA barrier IIRC are the admirals. Of course, Zoro is nowhere near their level, but it is a testament to his ability. Vergo is going to be fighting for his life here, because even with fullbody hardening a shi shishi sonson will definitely ruin his day. Zoro's CoA barrier will be key in this matchup, because, while he may not be able to fully immobilize Vergo like he managed to do to Hyouzou, even the slightest impediment to Vergo's movement is going to mess him up cause Zoro will follow up with finishing moves. I'm going with Zoro on this one 7/10.

I'm not really sure how to judge Smoker vs Sanji, but I am leaning towards Sanji. His CoO mastery has been shown to be greater than Smoker's, and even the slightest advantage is key when it comes to battles like these. Sanji also has the physical strength to compete with smoker, punking a creature of Wadatsumi's size is very impressive. However, Smoker is a logia and no physical slouch himself as shown with his clash against Law. I think these two will stalemate until Zoro finishes his battle with Vergo, because Luffy vs Law will take a while.


----------



## Slenderman (Aug 17, 2013)

Luffy and Law's fight will probably take a long time. It'll probably be like Smoker vs Law where Law for the most part is on the defensive. Zoro should be able to take down Vergo with high difficulty. Smoker and Sanji will fight for some time but if Zoro can finish off Vergo in time he can help Sanji take Smoker by then Luffy should be able to take Law extreme difficulty so M3 high-extreme difficulty. Depending on the match ups it could go either ay to.


----------



## Mihawk (Aug 17, 2013)

It certainly does seem like Law is currently stronger than Luffy, however marginal it is.

Before Dress Rosa, Law defeated powerful Vice Admirals like Smoker & Vergo, while Luffy defeated disappointments like Hody & Ceasar Clown.
Since stepping into Dressrosa, Law has to take on Fujitora & Doflamingo, while Luffy is taking on Don Chinjao & later on, Diamante.

Law cut apart a mountain range, while Luffy was breaking a large part of a near island sized arc.

To me, it seems like Law is currently an edge above Luffy, but I guess we'll know by the end of this arc(or even as far as the end of the Kaido saga).
The only real factor Luffy has above Law is the hype of being trained by Rayleigh, which means that his haki is likely more proficient. 

However, as of right now, it is easier to argue in Law's favor over Luffy, than vice versa.


----------



## Dellinger (Aug 17, 2013)

Luffy has the hype of not going all out while we have seen pretty much everything Law can do.Law is inferior to Luffy physically,in terms of stamina and durability and Haki mastery.

Honestly I can't see how some of you view him as stronger than Luffy.

Plus while Law had a shit tons of problems against Smoker and Vergo,Luffy deals with a legend like Chinjao and he will later still have to fight with guys like Diamante,maybe Burgess and Doflamingo.


----------



## Coruscation (Aug 17, 2013)

It's not rational to judge Luffy against Law until Oda has shown the maximum extent of both, but especially Luffy. Saying otherwise is jumping the gun, period.


----------



## barreltheif (Aug 17, 2013)

It could go either way, primarily because Law's fights tend to end quickly, and whoever wins (Law or his opponent) can then help their teammates, which will certainly turn the tide of the fight. Zoro is slightly stronger than Vergo while Sanji>=Smoker, but the fight will depend on Luffy vs Law, which is almost impossible to predict.




> Luffy has the hype of not going all out while we have seen pretty much everything Law can do.Law is inferior to Luffy physically,in terms of stamina and durability and Haki mastery.




Huh? It's the exact opposite. We saw Luffy go pretty much all out against Noah, whereas we're still learning how Law's DF even works. There's plenty Law hasn't shown.


----------



## Typhon (Aug 17, 2013)

Halcyon 5 said:


> Strength ranking of this match (as perceived by the OPBD)
> 
> Law
> Luffy
> ...



That's ridiculous. There's no basis for Zoro being that high. The guy hasn't done anything!   Can't believe they have two people between Zoro and Sanji.


----------



## jNdee~ (Aug 17, 2013)

barreltheif said:


> Huh? It's the exact opposite. We saw Luffy go pretty much all out against Noah, whereas we're still learning how Law's DF even works. There's plenty Law hasn't shown.




That only looked all out because of the wound he got from Hody's bite


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Aug 17, 2013)

White Hawk said:


> Luffy has the hype of not going all out while we have seen pretty much everything Law can do.Law is inferior to Luffy physically,in terms of stamina and durability and Haki mastery.
> 
> Honestly I can't see how some of you view him as stronger than Luffy.
> 
> Plus while Law had a shit tons of problems against Smoker and Vergo,Luffy deals with a legend like Chinjao and he will later still have to fight with guys like Diamante,maybe Burgess and Doflamingo.



lol This Post.


----------



## barreltheif (Aug 17, 2013)

Battousai said:


> That only looked all out because of the wound he got from Hody's bite




So you're saying that being wounded in a fight, losing massive amounts of blood, and needing a transfusion means that you didn't *really* go all out, but merely appeared to?  lol
Luffy used his strongest attacks, was bloodlusted, and was severely injured. He went all out. Law has never used any attacks that have been suggested to be his strongest, has never been bloodlusted, and aside from his heart being squeezed, has never been injured.


----------



## jNdee~ (Aug 17, 2013)

What suggests that he is bloodlusted? And he used it against a gigantic ship, not on a character. BTW, Vergo smashed his faced, unless you don't consider it as injury. Luffy only used his strongest move that he has shown so far, we aren't really sure if it is his Ace in the hole. We haven't seen any SH go full power yet.


----------



## barreltheif (Aug 17, 2013)

Battousai said:


> What suggests that he is bloodlusted? And he used it against a gigantic ship, not on a character.Luffy only used his strongest move that he has shown so far, we aren't really sure if it is his Ace in the hole. We haven't seen any SH go full power yet.




I'm talking about Luffy vs Hody/Noah. Luffy was obviously bloodlusted. It's not totally impossible that Luffy has an attack stronger than Red Hawk and EGG, but those are still his trump cards and easily among his strongest moves. The only strong attack Law has shown wasn't even a named attack; it was just a strong slash amplified by his DF.




> BTW, Vergo smashed his faced, unless you don't consider it as injury.




Law hasn't been damaged, except for when Vergo had his heart. I thought this exception was clear in my post. Considering that pretty much anyone would be hurt by Vergo if he had their heart, it's hardly fair to count that against Law. Once Law got his heart back, he one-shotted Vergo.


----------



## jNdee~ (Aug 18, 2013)

Naming an attack is just for clarifications, they don't define anything. Law using an unnamed attack and saying it's not his strongest move is kinda makes no sense. 

Pretty sure Luffy wasn't bloodlusted against Noah, it was just rush hour.


----------



## Mihawk (Aug 18, 2013)

White Hawk:



> Luffy has the hype of not going all out while we have seen pretty much everything Law can do.



Both have been under restrictions when they showed their largest feats. Luffy was losing blood against Noah, and Law was not at full stamina when he cut apart the mountain range. We know that stamina correlates directly to Law's devil fruit usage, and he had his heart squeezed, and body injured by Vergo, so he was obviously not at full stamina. 

The only hype Luffy genuinely has over Law, is Doflamingo's ambitious statement of how Luffy might turn out to be more troublesome than Law, due to possessing CoC.

But that cannot be used to justify whether or not Luffy is stronger than Law at the current moment, because:

1. The comment was made about his potential, not his current standing.

2. We already know that Luffy will at some point, distinguish himself from the Novas and pull ahead of all of them, but we do not know whether or not he is already above them, and Law.



> Law is inferior to Luffy physically,in terms of stamina and durability and Haki mastery.



He is not a physical fighter, whereas Luffy is a physical brawler. 



> Honestly I can't see how some of you view him as stronger than Luffy.



I said it seems that way. I'm not putting my foot on it with utmost certainty. In this matchup however, I simply gave Law the benefit of a doubt, but I'm happy to accept that it might go either way.

I just don't see more on the table for Luffy to be placed above Law, if we look at the people they have been fighting. Of course, one can say that Luffy hasn't gone all out yet, and that we haven't seen everything from his arsenal, but the same can also be said of Law.



> Plus while Law had a shit tons of problems against Smoker and Vergo,Luffy deals with a legend like Chinjao



He was pushed by Smoker, and he was able to deal with Vergo. 

We haven't seen Luffy deal with anything yet. We don't even know what the degree of difficulty with which Luffy will take the win, would be. Luffy is having problems too, atm, since you can see that he is trying, and that he is injured as well.



> and he will later still have to fight with guys like Diamante,



agreed.



> maybe Burgess


maybe, maybe not.



> and Doflamingo.



We don't know that, whereas Law has to cope with going against him and an Admiral atm. Not saying he has a ghost of a chance in winning against either one at the current moment, but his rivalry with Doflamingo has gotten even deeper. Personally, I still would rather see a 2 V 1 with Doflamingo & Luffy/Law.

All in all, let's just agree on the fact that both Law & Luffy are very close in power, and that everything will become a clearer picture when the Coliseum comes to an end, and when the arc hits a climatic point.


----------



## Vengeance (Aug 18, 2013)

Luffy vs Law: Luffy with high - very high difficulty
Zoro vs Vergo: Zoro with very high difficulty
Sanji stalls Smoker


----------



## SuperSpider (Aug 19, 2013)

Law beats Luffy
Vergo/Smoker beats Zoro
Vergo/Smoker beats Sanji


----------



## Sanji (Aug 19, 2013)

Yeah, there is no real reason to put Zoro ahead of Smoker and especially Vergo.


----------



## Blue Cheese (Aug 19, 2013)

Zoro beats Vergo first, helps Sanji put Smoker down and than they both sit back and watch Luffy beat Law.


----------



## TrolonoaZoro (Aug 19, 2013)

CaveLemon said:


> Yeah, there is no real reason to put Zoro ahead of Smoker and especially Vergo.


If you decide to purposely blind yourself to what happens in this manga, yeah.


----------



## Typhon (Aug 19, 2013)

TrolonoaZoro said:


> If you decide to purposely blind yourself to what happens in this manga, yeah.



He doesn't have to blind himself because nothing can be seen.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Aug 20, 2013)

Zoro being stronger then Vergo and Smoker is not unfounded or out of left field. It may not be true of course, and i doubt anyone is stating that Zoro who has very limited feats is for sure stronger then Vergo or Smoker who we also have not seen the limits of yet.

With the way Oda has treated Smoker in the Last Arc, and Zoro since the Time-skip, and with the fact that Smoker~Vergo(For the most Part). It should not be hard to see why some people support Zoro>Smoker/Vergo, especially for those who believe Zoro~Luffy at the moment.

I find it funny how some people like to say that PH did not affect their opinion of Smoker, when i know for a fact said people would of said in the past Smoker>Zoro or its a toss up. Now pretty much everyone says Zoro>Smoker and some even go so far as to say He beats him Mid-diff. Just a random thing that popped in my head, i just find it funny. As being a toss up between Smoker and Luffy in terms of who would win as it was before PH, to people thinking Zoro can beat him Mid-diff is quite a big shift in opinions.


----------

